# I am out of my mind!



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

I have been speaking to a breeder to add two more hedgies to my family.
I know, I know, I'm crazy.

I was_just_ emailed these pictures of my babies, and I wanted to share them. 
I am so excited to introduce:

Baby Boy with No Name Yet!









and Baby Girl With No Name Yet!


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

AAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

They're adorable!


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

WhooHoo! Congrats.....they are beautiful hedgies.

Pixie


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

Aww they look so cute.  How old are they?


----------



## drowsydreamer (Aug 28, 2008)

And with those two, how many hedgehogs do you have Gnarly? :lol: silly how we get so addicted to our prickly friends.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I can't wait to get these guys home!
They won't be shipping out until next week, at the earliest.



lilhoglet said:


> Aww they look so cute.  How old are they?


Thank you. 
The male (on the top) is just about three months old. 
The female (on the bottom) is just under eight weeks old.



drowsydreamer said:


> And with those two, how many hedgehogs do you have Gnarly? :lol: silly how we get so addicted to our prickly friends.


Seven. Haha.


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow, 7! They're adorable, though...I don't see how you could resist.  I know I can't...I'll have 3 next month.
Let us know what you decide to name them!


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

We are currently considering these names: 

For the little boy:
Amory
Oglethorpe
Courage
Caspian
Oscar

For the little girl:
Ursula
Daphne
Posey
Adeline
Xiu 

I'm am leading towards Amory and Daphne right now.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwwe there so cute! makes me want to get another one even more now! :mrgreen:


----------



## roseykrh (Aug 30, 2008)

I like Oscar & Posey.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

roseykrh said:


> I like Oscar & Posey.


I like them too! I'm having such a hard time deciding on names, I will wait until they get here, and see what works with them, but the list is endless right now!


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

My little guys are flying in tomorrow morning!


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

WhooHoo! Congratulations!


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I wish your hedgies a safe flight and happy homecoming


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

It looks like they may not be joining out family after all


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

oh no! What happened?


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

They missed their flight this morning, and the breeder took it as a sign. 
She wants to keep the little boy, as she is emotionally attached to him. I understand, and don't hold it against her at all. She's been fantastic the whole time, and I understand the deep bond a person have have with a hedgehog. 
We might still be getting the little girl at a later date. 

It's kind of disappointing, because I was very excited for them. 
But, if it's not meant to be, it's not meant to be and I won't fret.


----------



## Coco (Oct 2, 2008)

realy sory for you ,,,,but i think this breeder don't have the way to do ,,,,,if they want keep the boy they don,t have to sale him ,,,,,i just have one way to do and if I wan't to sell a baby the person who want him ,have him ,,,don't have 2-3 way to be ,,,,,,

Good luck to find other babies more beautiful and playful ;-)))


----------



## juggalicious (Oct 8, 2008)

I think that is kinda messed up, I wouldn't really hold it against her either, but when your expecting them and then you can't have them, How heartbreaking


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm sorry.  Several times I've been about to get a hedgie and it fell through. It's always disappointing.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

We are still getting the little girly, and we are naming her Artemis. 

We are just getting a different boy, because the breeder is too attached to the little boy she originally had planned for us.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Good luck with the little girl! I love the name Artemis.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

That breeder is sooo superstitious. Flights get messed up all the time. Like god thought a single hedgehog was important enough that he chaged stuff around. YA RIGHT! Plus, if it was so, god would have not used the airplane, but maybe gave the hedgie an illness that ended up doing no harm, but the breeder needed to keep the hedgie when there was still no threat. It is just not fair u got attatched to it and then didn't get it. Since the breeder said u'd get it, she should have to sell it to u now, attached to it or not. it is dumb. She should not have had it up for sale if she was attatched. she has others. I'm sorry that this happened. Also, sry for my rant.

Anyhow, aint artemis a guy name? I don't like it much either way, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## drowsydreamer (Aug 28, 2008)

iamdbf said:


> aint artemis a guy name? I don't like it much either way, but thats just my opinion.


"ain't" is not a word. Sorry- pet peeve. And anyway, Artemis is a Greek Goddess. She's Apollo's twin sister and is revered for her virginity, hunting skills, and various other things. She's known as Diana in Rome. Very cool name.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

drowsydreamer said:


> iamdbf said:
> 
> 
> > aint artemis a guy name? I don't like it much either way, but thats just my opinion.
> ...


sry. I don't talk like that in real life. aint is just something i decided to say in text. As for artemis, i believe you, i just said what i did cuz when i hear artemis, artemis fowl pops in my head. It also seems like a nerd name to me, but ignore that. As for "revered for her virginity", probably not by the guy gods. lol. jk. jk.(just kiddin) Seriously tho, did u just look all that stuff up, or did u kno that??? :?: :?: :?:


----------



## drowsydreamer (Aug 28, 2008)

I knew it off the top of my head- I'm a nerd like that.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

drowsydreamer said:


> I knew it off the top of my head- I'm a nerd like that.


Ur a nerd...Wait... is ur name artemis??? R U A ARTEMIS??? lol. jk. i'll stop. i probably am the only person on earth who things artemis is a nerdish name. oh well. back to uranus. LOL! i think the new pronunciation of that is dumb, but spelling makes it stay funny! don't be mad at me. Looking and sounding younger, i kinda have to stress in my life that i'm not a 1 yr old, and its kinda a habit. Whatever. most guys a few yrs older than me do that anyway... oh god i mean joke like that is what i meant. by "do that" don't be pissed off. plz. sry. (no i won't just detelte my joke  . o god, no toung sticking out, i just got a bloody mouth. lol.) god, im rambling on and on and on. bored...


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

iamdbf said:


> That breeder is sooo superstitious. Flights get messed up all the time. Like god thought a single hedgehog was important enough that he chaged stuff around. YA RIGHT! Plus, if it was so, god would have not used the airplane, but maybe gave the hedgie an illness that ended up doing no harm, but the breeder needed to keep the hedgie when there was still no threat. It is just not fair u got attatched to it and then didn't get it. Since the breeder said u'd get it, she should have to sell it to u now, attached to it or not. it is dumb. She should not have had it up for sale if she was attatched. she has others. I'm sorry that this happened. Also, sry for my rant.
> 
> Anyhow, aint artemis a guy name? I don't like it much either way, but thats just my opinion.


The breeder is a friend of mine, and considering the circumstances I do not have a problem with her keeping him. 
She felt very bad about it, but I do not hold it against her at all. She has even volunteered to find me another hedgehog, of comparable standards, with her free time, which was an extremely kind gesture, in my opinion.

Like DrowsyDreamer already explained, Artemis is not a guys name; I'm very interested in mythology, so that's where the name came from.


----------



## juggalicious (Oct 8, 2008)

Ain't is a really bad pet peeves of my mom's also. I always got in trouble for saying it when I was growing up, but hey it's actually in the dictionary now LOL.


----------



## drowsydreamer (Aug 28, 2008)

Just because it's in the dictionary does not make it a proper word. It is an abomination to the english language.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

iamdbf said:


> That breeder is sooo superstitious. Flights get messed up all the time. Like god thought a single hedgehog was important enough that he chaged stuff around. YA RIGHT! Plus, if it was so, god would have not used the airplane, but maybe gave the hedgie an illness that ended up doing no harm, but the breeder needed to keep the hedgie when there was still no threat. It is just not fair u got attatched to it and then didn't get it. Since the breeder said u'd get it, she should have to sell it to u now, attached to it or not. it is dumb. She should not have had it up for sale if she was attatched. she has others. I'm sorry that this happened. Also, sry for my rant.
> 
> Anyhow, aint artemis a guy name? I don't like it much either way, but thats just my opinion.


iamdbf... I really think this post was rude... and served no purpose but to make fun of, and insult people. You might want to think before you post, sometime words can hurt people.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

U r right nikki. i will try to be less harsh now. But hey, a bunch of ppl did a similar thing to me on my post where i found mold in Jades cage, and they yelled at me assuming stuff like i don't play with Jade much, don't see if she tried to hibernate, don't give her fresh food and water, and a bunch of other bull. So don't think i'm the only one being harsh. They acted like i was such a bad owner, i got offended. U can go look at the post if u r curious what i'm talking about, but if u do, then u must see my second post replying to ppl AFTER everyone dissed me.

But on the other hand, now that i think about it, i know how it feels, so ya, i'll do better on that.

anyways... ain't is an actual word now??? i think thats dumb. It is too improper. (but i also think whom being a word is rediculous) I understand ain't being a pet peeve. Trust me, outside of text ( when i am speaking) i would never say that word. I talk properly, i just do certain things in text. It realy is annoying to me if ain't actually comes out of someone's mouth. As for a word that i think should be a word, funner would gramtically make sense if u ask me. taller exists, and tall is an adjective just as fun can be. WHatever.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

U know what i hate more than saying ain't? saying sumtin lik "i didn't do nuthin!"(besides the text abbreviation things). When ppl say that, it means technically that they did do sumthing. It just ticks me off when ppl frequently say that or similar things. Who's with me???

I guess it could be used to act as if u are innocent, but still tell the truth though. interesting... :twisted: ( I have no idea what i'm getting at now. :roll: . lol. Crazy Zach.)


----------



## jayberrylee (Nov 14, 2008)

Aww there adorable, they look kind of like my sisters hedgehog!


----------



## hegehoglover (Nov 7, 2008)

Aww they are really cute and cool looking. I still need help to convince my parents to get one. They dont want me to get one because well i have no idea. I need help to convince them to get me one. It will be a good thing if maybe i can have some help. Message me with help if you want. thanks


----------

